

Ask HN:what to improve again on my mobile webapp, care to help? - Concours

My mobile webapp http://www.gmbhnews.com is in a beta state, after valuable feedback from HN, I've made some improvements and will welcome your feedback once again. The site is optimized for webkit browsers.
======
Concours
clickable: <http://www.gmbhnews.com/>

